# make.conf in a jail



## wonslung (May 31, 2009)

are there any different rules for /etc/make.conf for freebsd jails?
i noticed it MADE a make.conf but it didn't keep the same info from the host so before i ADDED it i wanted to check to see if i'm going to go up in a puff of smoke.


----------



## graudeejs (May 31, 2009)

here's mine... almost as hosts make.conf.... just a little longer


```
CPUTYPE?=i686

.if ${.CURDIR:M*/ports/editors/vim}
WITH_GTK2=yes
.endif

#you need this to skip ImageMagicks checks sunder jail, otherwise it'll fail
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/ports/graphics/ImageMagick}
WITHOUT_IMAGEMAGICK_TESTS=yes
.endif

# added by use.perl 2009-05-27 10:31:21
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```


----------



## zennybsd (Mar 18, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> here's mine... almost as hosts make.conf.... just a little longer
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Could you share a more recent version of make.conf for jails?


----------

